# New 2009 iDrive swap into a 2008 M3



## soccerpapa (May 13, 2006)

nicely done.
one word : jaw-dropping.
i can see that you have passion.


----------



## 07335i_sport (Apr 7, 2010)

Awesome. How did you get it to play DVDs?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

07335i_sport said:


> Awesome. How did you get it to play DVDs?


The Professional Navigation iDrive from 09/08-on plays DVD from factory.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Technic said:


> The Professional Navigation iDrive from 09/08-on plays DVD from factory.


Awesome job! Can you expand on this a little further for this BMW newbie? My wife and I have ordered a 335is Coupe with Navigation. Will this have the capability of playing DVDs?

Thanks!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

SD 335is said:


> Awesome job! Can you expand on this a little further for this BMW newbie? My wife and I have ordered a 335is Coupe with Navigation. Will this have the capability of playing DVDs?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, since September 2008 production-on.


----------



## razor_ro (Dec 20, 2010)

wow,.. good job man... i have a question about the new iDrive... i have a '09 335xi coupe... it has the new HD basd idrive... but it has the old '09 maps... i want to update the maps,... i am pretty confident i can do the installation myself,... i just need the code... are there any contacts that are willing to sell the codes? also, i have one but he hasnt replied to me yet,... also any details/tutorial on updating the nav?

thanks!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

razor_ro said:


> wow,.. good job man... i have a question about the new iDrive... i have a '09 335xi coupe... it has the new HD basd idrive... but it has the old '09 maps... i want to update the maps,... i am pretty confident i can do the installation myself,... i just need the code... are there any contacts that are willing to sell the codes? also, i have one but he hasnt replied to me yet,... also any details/tutorial on updating the nav?
> 
> thanks!


Your local BMW dealers sell the codes and the DVD set, contact them. They either can update your maps or they can sell you the codes and the DVD set and you can update the maps yourself like I did: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=5168823&postcount=3


----------



## razor_ro (Dec 20, 2010)

Technic said:


> Your local BMW dealers sell the codes and the DVD set, contact them. They either can update your maps or they can sell you the codes and the DVD set and you can update the maps yourself like I did: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=5168823&postcount=3


ya the dealer is the problem... they are quoted me $650 to do it themselves... if i find the DVD's somewhere, i will just buy the code off them.. maybe it will be cheaper?

but i will prob wait until 2012 discs come out in december


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

razor_ro said:


> ya the dealer is the problem... they are quoted me $650 to do it themselves... if i find the DVD's somewhere, i will just buy the code off them.. maybe it will be cheaper?
> 
> but i will prob wait until 2012 discs come out in december


The Map enabling codes are *based off your VIN*... you cannot use enabling codes from another car/VIN.


----------



## nace (Mar 9, 2012)

This is pretty awesome. I'm thinking of trying it myself, but the programming sounds a little intimidating. Has anyone else had success with an iDrive swap like this?


----------



## lucho1970 (Dec 5, 2011)

*iDrive in 2009 LCI 335i*

Hello there,

My car already has the CIC (I believe, it's the one with the hard drive and the multiple buttons on the controller knob). I see more options on yours than what I have. There is no connection to Google that I can see on mine. I think I read that it is an option. But is this something that mine has the capability for but is just not active? Or is there some other hardware required? What should I be asking my dealer about since they don't seem to have much information. Took them several tries just to update my maps the last time I took it in. And that cost me a fortune!!

Thanks for your help


----------



## lucho1970 (Dec 5, 2011)

Technic said:


> Your local BMW dealers sell the codes and the DVD set, contact them. They either can update your maps or they can sell you the codes and the DVD set and you can update the maps yourself like I did: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=5168823&postcount=3


Do you get that screen once you put in a Navigation DVD? I don't have an option to update the maps anywhere. I was also told that the updates come on a USB key now.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

lucho1970 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> My car already has the CIC (I believe, it's the one with the hard drive and the multiple buttons on the controller knob). I see more options on yours than what I have. There is no connection to Google that I can see on mine. I think I read that it is an option. But is this something that mine has the capability for but is just not active? Or is there some other hardware required? What should I be asking my dealer about since they don't seem to have much information. Took them several tries just to update my maps the last time I took it in. And that cost me a fortune!!
> 
> Thanks for your help


The Google Search and weather screen are part of the BMW Assist Convenience Plan (BMW Online)... call Assist and ask for details.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

lucho1970 said:


> *Do you get that screen once you put in a Navigation DVD?* I don't have an option to update the maps anywhere. I was also told that the updates come on a USB key now.


Only when the DVD (old) or the USB (new) is plugged in...


----------



## maomaox (Mar 11, 2015)

*Question*



Technic said:


> A plastic trim remover and a Phillips and Torx screwdriver are required (no need to remove the dash at all):
> 
> - the screen is held by 2 T8 Torx screws
> - remove the AC controls to clear the removal of the CCC trim plate:


:thumbup:This is extremely helpful. Just one question: can you remove the AC control panel without pop the long horizontal trim piece above it first? If so how to proceed? I am trying to change the hard drive to SSD so all I need is to remove the CIC faceplate without breaking it, especially the clip at the upper left corner. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

maomaox said:


> :thumbup:This is extremely helpful. Just one question: *can you remove the AC control panel without pop the long horizontal trim piece above it first?* If so how to proceed? I am trying to change the hard drive to SSD so all I need is to remove the CIC faceplate without breaking it, especially the clip at the upper left corner. Thanks a lot.


No.


----------



## joey1158 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm curious about the controler. The older controller is different than the new one. How did you adjust the trim piece to accommodate the new one? Any pictures, before, after, during? Thanks so much for your posting this process. I've just ordered a kit from BimmerRetroFIt that contains all of the parts necessary to accomplish this and though I'm not a 'wrench' by any means, it looks plausible especially since they offer to help throughout the process and they provide detailed instructions by way of email. Really looking forward to the change. Had a 2009 335i (E93) initially and really miss the CIC now that I have a 2008 335i CCC. Only thing that 'bugs' me about the '08. Otherwise it would be (will be) perfect.
Joe


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

You need to get a new center console trim to accommodate the CIC controller: http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=277690



joey1158 said:


> I'm curious about the controler. The older controller is different than the new one. How did you adjust the trim piece to accommodate the new one? Any pictures, before, after, during? Thanks so much for your posting this process. I've just ordered a kit from BimmerRetroFIt that contains all of the parts necessary to accomplish this and though I'm not a 'wrench' by any means, it looks plausible especially since they offer to help throughout the process and they provide detailed instructions by way of email. Really looking forward to the change. Had a 2009 335i (E93) initially and really miss the CIC now that I have a 2008 335i CCC. Only thing that 'bugs' me about the '08. Otherwise it would be (will be) perfect.
> Joe


----------



## joey1158 (Nov 23, 2008)

I was absolutely thrilled when I learned that this retro fit was possible. I started this Bimmer thing all backwards. First E93 I owned was 2009. Kept it for awhile and then decided no longer interested. About 8 months later I saw what I was looking for originally, Barbera Red with oyster interior but it was 2008. Not knowing any different (and actually finding that specific color combo) I bought it. It was only after I had done some driving and using the older version iDrive that I realized just how clunky that CCC drive really is. Then I learned of the retrofit and though I'm no engineer, I pretty much convinced myself I could do it. Bought BimmerRetroFit kit and started in. Got hold of a couple of trim removers and went to work. It is simple (6 pages of instructions with pix and a solid support system) but it's not quite that simple. Ultimately I decided to try and find some garage willing to take on the task. Checked with about a half dozen and they all said no. I live just outside of Annapolis and after questioning some of my mechanic friends, a garage in Annapolis was suggested. Bingo, they said they would do it. It's sitting in their garage right now waiting for it's turn. Tried to get BimmerRetroFIt to suggest someone in the area but they couldn't/wouldn't/didn't. They strongly suggest that a mechanic versed in BMW repairs do the work. Ultimately I got most of the CIC work done but I also purchased BimmerRetroFIt's back up camera (on sale) and they coded everything (so they say) so all the mechanic has to do is assembly. No idea what price or how long. Just hope I did the transfer (old resolution screen to new high def) correctly. That will be my only possible screw up. What was so interesting about that particular connection is that the photos provided in the instruction are only half accurate. The CCC monitor has a double row connector surrounded by a holder that's black. It was only after I asked that I was told that what I needed to hook up the screen was inside of that holder. But I think I have it done correctly. Will update if anyone is interested after I get the car back and pay the bill!!!


----------

